# More puppy photos!! ALOT OF PICS!



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

So ive cracked my camera out and snapped all of the babies again! Theyre growing into stunning little bundles of fun! Theyre 4 weeks old on Saturday! 
:O Growing loads! Even added group photos too! Enjoy & Be patient while i post loads! lol

(Please note they had a bath too! Theyre not tear stained! lol)

Firstly Verbena! 

































Ok one more photo








*yawn* night all!









Ethel to follow ...


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Little Ethel .. If very photogenic bless her 


















































Mimi to follow! ... hold on


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

My little girlie Mimi!  Shes beautiful in my eyes! lol


































Boys to follow!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Un-named black nosed boy (any suggestions?)
he's kind of ugly! Bless him .. Now named Luke! 


























Boy to follow


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

OMGosh!!! Aren't they just the cutest little darlings!!!! I love them all, but the first 2 girls are my fave!!! I think Verbana is taken, so send me Ethel!!, Please???


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Awwwwwwww, he isn't ugly!! He's a doll!!!!!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Unnamed Red nose boy (suggestions?) .. Now named Bo 


























Dustin to follow .. (Photos to follow onto Page 2)


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh I like lil unamed red nose boy!!! Eeeeeek, they are all SO cute!!!!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Dustin-
OMg i could photograph him all day hes stunning! lol


































Harvey to follow ..


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Harvey - Hes a lot like Tiny but not half as cute as his dad!  lol

I love his little heart! 

























Hopper to follow!!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Hopper ... He is just breath takingly cute  
I think hes long haired too!


































Group photos to follow!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I'll take Dustin & Hopper too! :wink:


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Group photos! I think i need a bigger bed  whats your thought on this? lol

Dustin 








Using Verbena for a pillow!

















Mimi

























one more post to follow


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Chi pile!

































Thanks for all your comments T!! lol no more photos all done!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

OMGoodness!!! :love7:


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

OMG what a beautiful and fun litter. Sweet as pie

My first pick is Mr. Hopper!

And the two unnamed boys should be called Bo and Luke, like from the Dukes of Hazard. AND SHAME on you  They're both precious!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

TLI said:


> OMGoodness!!! :love7:


Thank you T! 



flippedstars said:


> OMG what a beautiful and fun litter. Sweet as pie
> 
> My first pick is Mr. Hopper!
> 
> And the two unnamed boys should be called Bo and Luke, like from the Dukes of Hazard. AND SHAME on you  They're both precious!


Thank you! I like those names! BO the rednose and Luke the other?


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Ok Robyn... I can't stand it any longer, gonna have to find a way to the UK and bring my boy home...lol I have named him and claimed him from the start. And I have also fallen for Ethel.. she is a little sweetheart.. So I guess you can just pack up Hopper and Ethel for me..:love2:

The group pics are just wonderful.. I love seeing the whole pack altogether like that.. I so look forward to pics of these little ones, so I got another wonderful birthday surprise this morning to find new shots of them posted. Thank you for sharing them. Blessings, Deb


----------



## thisbella (Feb 7, 2010)

Hopper's wearing socks lol. How cute!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

STILL CRACKING UP AT ETHEL... 

Verbena is still mine, will always be mine.. and i'm planning robbing her from the MOD!!! Dustin is also mine.. and if i had the money and my family life was stable i would have him in my house so quickly!! 

Lmao Ethel hahahah..

Robyn they are so gorgeous.. very cute little babies.. amazing the differences in their little faces.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

OMG I cant take my eyes off them, they are adorable. I'll take them all!!! I want another one!!!

They are just perfect. 

xxx


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Can i also request a video when they're not so wobbly and playing a bit more please  just to make my Chi broodieness worse please  Cheers


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

chideb said:


> Ok Robyn... I can't stand it any longer, gonna have to find a way to the UK and bring my boy home...lol I have named him and claimed him from the start. And I have also fallen for Ethel.. she is a little sweetheart.. So I guess you can just pack up Hopper and Ethel for me..:love2:
> 
> The group pics are just wonderful.. I love seeing the whole pack altogether like that.. I so look forward to pics of these little ones, so I got another wonderful birthday surprise this morning to find new shots of them posted. Thank you for sharing them. Blessings, Deb


Oh no he's mine,i'm on my way to grab him now :hello1:


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks for up dating us,it's so nice to see them growing up,and there's not one ugly one they are all adorable especially "HOPPER"


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

aww squee they are too cute *steals for cuddles*


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

omg, they are so cute. i really, really, really want one of the little girls


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

omg i LOVE hopper!! hes so adorable!! They all are! Its great watching them grow up


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Oops, another Hopper lover... Gonna be a real tug-o-war over that little fella!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Chi pile!


Awww they are all so precious! I just want to pick them up and give each of them a cuddle. :love7:


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

OMG!! i must have Hopper!!
I so want a long coat boy with white socks, it was what i wanted to start with. lol
I also love Harvey too.
They are all so gorgeous though. xxxx


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

chideb said:


> Ok Robyn... I can't stand it any longer, gonna have to find a way to the UK and bring my boy home...lol I have named him and claimed him from the start. And I have also fallen for Ethel.. she is a little sweetheart.. So I guess you can just pack up Hopper and Ethel for me..:love2:
> 
> The group pics are just wonderful.. I love seeing the whole pack altogether like that.. I so look forward to pics of these little ones, so I got another wonderful birthday surprise this morning to find new shots of them posted. Thank you for sharing them. Blessings, Deb


Haha il send Hopper as he doesnt have a home yet with NAtalies postcard !  lol Now i have your address  lol! 
Im so glad its cheered you up! ihope you ahve a very special day! x



thisbella said:


> Hopper's wearing socks lol. How cute!


Haha i know isnt he cute! I was going to call him Socks but was later but off the idea! lol 



Daisydoo said:


> STILL CRACKING UP AT ETHEL...
> 
> Verbena is still mine, will always be mine.. and i'm planning robbing her from the MOD!!! Dustin is also mine.. and if i had the money and my family life was stable i would have him in my house so quickly!!
> 
> ...





Daisydoo said:


> Can i also request a video when they're not so wobbly and playing a bit more please  just to make my Chi broodieness worse please  Cheers


Haha still laughing at Ethel then Sarah!  lol Thank you so much for your lovely comments! This weekend is the beginning of weanign so ill try and get a video of them all poddling about x



rache said:


> OMG I cant take my eyes off them, they are adorable. I'll take them all!!! I want another one!!!
> 
> They are just perfect.
> 
> xxx


Thank you Rachel!!! Haha ill ship them all in a pretty basket with a big Bow to you  lol xx



michele said:


> Oh no he's mine,i'm on my way to grab him now :hello1:





michele said:


> Thanks for up dating us,it's so nice to see them growing up,and there's not one ugly one they are all adorable especially "HOPPER"


Thank you Michele! My well "our" little man Hopper is looking for a home but ive had people spply who i feel arent up for the job  lol x


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Thank you T!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I like those names! BO the rednose and Luke the other?


That's perfect. Little Cohorts in Crime =)


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Bellatrix said:


> aww squee they are too cute *steals for cuddles*


Haha oops whered they go? Please return my babies! lol 



elaina said:


> omg, they are so cute. i really, really, really want one of the little girls


Haha Thanks i think they all have homes, just waiting for people to come and visit 



JRZL said:


> omg i LOVE hopper!! hes so adorable!! They all are! Its great watching them grow up





chideb said:


> Oops, another Hopper lover... Gonna be a real tug-o-war over that little fella!


Omg Deb Your so right! Everyone will have a leg or ear off him! lol Bless he's a heart string puller already  (Thanks BTW Leah)



foggy said:


> Awww they are all so precious! I just want to pick them up and give each of them a cuddle. :love7:


Haha i do all the time  lol!



Terri said:


> OMG!! i must have Hopper!!
> I so want a long coat boy with white socks, it was what i wanted to start with. lol
> I also love Harvey too.
> They are all so gorgeous though. xxxx


Thanks Terri! Its a shame you're so far away id love for you to come visit us! And id love to meet Daisy & Darla of course!  xx


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> That's perfect. Little Cohorts in Crime =)


Awesome ill go change their posts now  but ive just got to remeber them now lol! Thanks! :hello1:


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks Terri! Its a shame you're so far away id love for you to come visit us! And id love to meet Daisy & Darla of course!  xx[/QUOTE]

OOOH dont tempt me, Cambridge isnt that far, lol
I went there last August to visit my friend.


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Awwww! I'll take Mimi! Hehe. They're all so precious.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh i do hope "hopper goes to a lovely home "Shame it's not mine " One day i shall be over to pick out my new baby


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Terri said:


> OOOH dont tempt me, Cambridge isnt that far, lol
> I went there last August to visit my friend.


Haha well then ..  !! lol 



YoQuiero said:


> Awwww! I'll take Mimi! Hehe. They're all so precious.


Haha Mimi is MINE!  lol thanks!



michele said:


> Oh i do hope "hopper goes to a lovely home "Shame it's not mine " One day i shall be over to pick out my new baby


Aw wim sure you'll find a lovely Chi boy one day when youre ready


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG I am so in love with Verbena!!! I wish I wish I wish I could have her. And I LOVE Hopper too!! Send them both to meeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!  The size difference in some of them is amazing! You are the BEST for posting all these pics for us! You must be SUPER busy caring for all them lil babies! Also super lucky! lol Keep up the posting. I will be SAD when they all go to their homes cuz we will miss pics of them!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Tracilea said:


> OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG I am so in love with Verbena!!! I wish I wish I wish I could have her. And I LOVE Hopper too!! Send them both to meeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!  The size difference in some of them is amazing! You are the BEST for posting all these pics for us! You must be SUPER busy caring for all them lil babies! Also super lucky! lol Keep up the posting. I will be SAD when they all go to their homes cuz we will miss pics of them!


Thank you Tracey  Theyre all adorable lol! Dont worry ill update you as much as i can before they leave then ill be bugging everyone to join the forum


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

they are all so cute, hopper is gorgoues, does make you want another one lol


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

You are so wonderful for posting and sharing all these pics with us. I love Ethel too! Puppy breath times 8!!!! I love puppy breath!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Robyn they look wonderful. You did an amazing job of it...It had to have been terribly difficult there for a while. I just love seeing these great updates. Hope is such a pretty chi and her babies are too. You have done so well by them. It is hard to imagine talking about them going to their homes already !!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Way to go Robyn on being "extremely" picky about who gets little Hopper! In fact, Terri, if you get him then we know he will have a great family and then I can continue to watch him grow up on Chi Ppl!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

OMG I've just been LOVING following all these pic threads. The pups are growing up so quickly & they really are developing into some beautiful Chi's! I'll take everyone who is not spoken for....


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

tulula's mum said:


> they are all so cute, hopper is gorgoues, does make you want another one lol


Thank you Tracey! Haha it does but i only have boys left now 



pam6400 said:


> You are so wonderful for posting and sharing all these pics with us. I love Ethel too! Puppy breath times 8!!!! I love puppy breath!


Thank you! I love puppy breath too! lol How cute is that! 



rubia said:


> Robyn they look wonderful. You did an amazing job of it...It had to have been terribly difficult there for a while. I just love seeing these great updates. Hope is such a pretty chi and her babies are too. You have done so well by them. It is hard to imagine talking about them going to their homes already !!


Thank you! It has been a tough time and lucky all of us (Me, Hope & all her babies) are able to walk away happy & healthy from this miraculous event!  i know theyre growing soo quickly!



chideb said:


> Way to go Robyn on being "extremely" picky about who gets little Hopper! In fact, Terri, if you get him then we know he will have a great family and then I can continue to watch him grow up on Chi Ppl!


Haha of course i am hes our man Deb! lol Haha that would be awesome Terri, wink wink! lol Thanks x



MChis said:


> OMG I've just been LOVING following all these pic threads. The pups are growing up so quickly & they really are developing into some beautiful Chi's! I'll take everyone who is not spoken for....


Thank you Heather! I know its all going soo quickly!!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

chideb said:


> Way to go Robyn on being "extremely" picky about who gets little Hopper! In fact, Terri, if you get him then we know he will have a great family and then I can continue to watch him grow up on Chi Ppl!


 Yes YES YES,that would be great !:hello1:    Go on Terri


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

michele said:


> Yes YES YES,that would be great !:hello1:    Go on Terri


Haha now now Michele  lo li must admit if someone on the forum could have Hopper & give him the best home id be soo happy! As well as everyone else


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm only trying to get him a BEST forever home for you  as i can't have him 
i would love to see him growing up.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

HAha awww i know you could! Maybe the next baby Hopper when ever one pops up! lol


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Yes please !


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Lol well when your ready im more than happy to help you on your search Michele!


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

wow gorgeous, I don't need another boy but I am in love with Dustin!! I would love a cream girl too!!!!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Thank you! Dustin is a stunning looker! We need a special home for him too  lol


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

They are just darling little loves. I'd take any one of them, but that little Dustin is a prize.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Aww I love them the ALL are so sweet.


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

Simply perfect


----------

